# I study italian every day



## Kasatka

Hello

Can you help me with a phrase please? I want to say "I study italian everyday" 
I think it's "Io studio italiano ogni giorno" But i'm not sure. 

What's the correct phrase? 

Thank you


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi Kasatka - You should wait for an Italian native speaker, but I think you need an article.
Io studio l'italiano ogni giorno. 
(and I think you can omit "Io" - Studio l'italiano ogni giorno.)


----------



## AlabamaBoy

joanvillafane said:


> (and I think you can omit "Io" )



Not only can you omit it, but you should unless you have a special need to emphasize "I."


----------



## Necsus

Hi Kasatka, Joan & Bill!


AlabamaBoy said:


> Not only can you omit it, but you should unless you have a special need to emphasize "I."





joanvillafane said:


> (and I think you can omit "Io" - Studio l'italiano ogni giorno.)
> I think you need an article.
> Io studio l'italiano ogni giorno.


It depends on the sentence. See this thread: 'I must learn Italian'.


----------



## Pietruzzo

I'd rather say "tutti i giorni".


----------



## TheNameOfAWind

Pietruzzo said:


> I'd rather say "tutti i giorni".


----------



## Jason_2_toi

I'd suggest 

studio italiano ogni giorno

or

studio ogni giorno italiano

BTW every day, in the sense used, i.e. not as an adjective, is 2 words.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Jason_2_toi said:


> studio ogni giorno italiano


This sounds like you're fed up with that


----------



## Jason_2_toi

Ciao Pietruzzo, whazzup?

What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Jason_2_toi said:


> Ciao Pietruzzo, whazzup?
> 
> What's that supposed to mean?





> studio ogni giorno italiano
> This sounds like you're fed up with that


Secondo me la tua traduzione dà l'impressione che ti sia scocciato(di studiare italiano)
I apologize for my apparently not understandable English.


----------



## Kasatka

Thank you for all the advices guys, it helped me a lot


----------



## london calling

Pietruzzo said:


> Secondo me la tua traduzione dà l'impressione che ti sia scocciato(di studiare italiano)


Sì, aggiungere _Che due palle!_ sarebbe superfluo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> Sì, aggiungere _Che due palle!_ sarebbe superfluo.


Infatti


----------



## Jason_2_toi

I have to confess that scocciato is a word I was unfamiliar with, so I'm grateful to you for introducing me to a new word. I'm guessing it means the same as stufo. So you see I do learn something ogni giorno.

PS as to your other (snide?) remarks - 
Big deal.


----------



## Odysseus54

I'd say that "Studio italiano ogni giorno" would be re-translated into English as "I study Italian every single day".  I think it's that added emphasis that caused Pietruzzo's remark.  Do you want the added emphasis ?


----------



## Jason_2_toi

Odysseus54 said:


> I'd say that "Studio italiano ogni giorno" would be re-translated into English as "I study Italian every single day".  I think it's that added emphasis that caused Pietruzzo's remark.  Do you want the added emphasis ?


Thanks for that.
Are you saying that
tutti i giorni
means every day, but not every single day ?

" that added emphasis" wasn't one of the things I came up with when I reflected on what might have caused Pietruzzo's remark.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Just to sum up. In post#6 I'd suggested "tutti i giorni" as a better option with  respect to "ogni giorno". The reason is "Perchè mi suona meglio così".
Then someone has suggested "Studio ogni giorno italiano". In this case my doubt is about the position of the phrase "ogni giorno/tutti i giorni", because it could give the sentence a negative connotation, like "Studio tutti i giorni italiano, che noia!"(see post 12). As for the subject "I" and the article "l'", it depends on the context whether you use it or not.
(Io) studio (l')italiano tutti i giorni.
E pensare che sembrava una frase così semplice...


----------



## Odysseus54

Jason_2_toi said:


> Thanks for that.
> Are you saying that
> tutti i giorni
> means every day, but not every single day ?



Yes.


----------



## london calling

Pietruzzo said:


> Infatti


Qui di dice_ Due Palle!/Che due palle!_,  Pietruzzo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> Qui di dice_ Due Palle!/Che due palle!_,  Pietruzzo.


I have to insist. "Che due palle" is not correct in Italian. Non è che sia il linguaggio ideale per una signora, in any case


----------



## sorry66

I don't understand what 'due palle' means in this context, anyway!
Just to sum up:
Studio italiano ogni giorno (   What a bore! every single day!)
Studio italiano tutti i giorni (    What fun! )


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sorry66 said:


> I don't understand what 'due palle' means in this context


It means this


sorry66 said:


> What a bore


----------



## sorry66

Thanks, Paul!


----------



## Pietruzzo

sorry66 said:


> Just to sum up:
> Studio italiano ogni giorno (  What a bore! every single day!)
> Studio italiano tutti i giorni (  What fun! )


To me they are both neutral but the latter sounds more natural.
I mentioned boredom in my remark about "studio ogni giorno italiano ".  Please forgive me and try to forget


----------



## bobes

Pietruzzo said:


> To me they are both neutral but the latter sounds more natural.
> I mentioned boredom in my remark about "studio ogni giorno italiano ".  Please forgive me and try to forget


Bravo Pietruzzo!  non c'è una connotazione negativa in 'studio ogni giorno' così come non c'è una connotazione positiva/neutra in 'studio tutti i giorni', non in italiano, almeno.


----------



## sorry66

Thank you both! I see nothing negative in studying Italian every day - it's a noble endeavour!


----------



## Tellure

london calling said:


> Qui di dice_ Due Palle!/Che due palle!_,  Pietruzzo.


Anche dove vivo io (provincia di Bari) si dice in entrambi i modi.


----------



## Mary49

london calling said:


> Qui di dice_ Due Palle!/Che due palle!_,  Pietruzzo.


Pure a Padova si usano ambedue, e anche in dialetto...


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> Qui di dice_ Due Palle!/Che due palle!_,  Pietruzzo.





Tellure said:


> Anche dove vivo io (provincia di Bari) si dice in entrambi i modi.





Mary49 said:


> Pure a Padova si usano ambedue, e anche in dialetto...


Ne prendo atto. But still, I wouldn't say "che due palle!" as well as I wouldn't say "che due occhi che hai" or "che tre carte che ho". Would you?


----------



## london calling

Pietruzzo said:


> I have to insist. "Che due palle" is not correct in Italian. Non è che sia il linguaggio ideale per una signora, in any case


Non fare il machilista!

Sorry, it means _What a pain in the arse_.


----------

